# Low protein diet???



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking for some advice. My dog Julian takes Enalapril and Furosemide for his valve issue (NOT the PDA, that op went well!) and his lab results showed that his kidney values were a little high. When asked what he was fed and we told her prey model raw; my vet had nothing bad to say about the raw diet except that in his case, he would be better off on the Rx diet K/D. She understood that I feed PMR because of the long-term health benefits; but said that with him we are basically just trying to make sure his heart stays healthy and kidneys don't suffer because of the meds. Unlike a healthy dog, he would be better off on a very low protein diet. Long story short I was convinced enough by her shpeel to buy an 8.5lb bag of k/d. He is grudgingly eating it. I just wanted to do some of my own research and see if there's any better quality food out there that has especially low protein. I have no idea if there's a way to feed "low protein" raw... doesn't seem like it lol. But as for kibbles I can't find any that are also Grain Free... I am willing to continue with the Prescription Diet as I'm aware I need to choose my battles wisely and make sure in his case I am putting the right concerns forward. 
Any dogs here on the same meds for heart issues? And are there any diets available that have the same benefits as prescription K/D but higher quality ingredients? Is there a way to still home-cook a diet for a dog that is low protein (not necessarily raw or even just meat)? I'd like the same effects of the k/d but that I can manage with fresh foods.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

How low of protien do you need? TOTW Paciffic Stream and Seirra Mountian both have 25% protien, are grain-free and are great kibbles.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would recommend Lew Olsons book and philosophies on kidney and heart diets. Mainly it is the phosphorus you want to watch, rather than the protein level ....

Proteins, Kidneys, Senior Dogs | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

I'd also follow her recommendations on supplements including coq10, etc. 

Heart Healthy Diet | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

She can also help you with specific diet recommendations tailored to the dog through her yahoo group, K9Nutrition : Dog Nutrition and Health She is very good at giving advice and help there and is very easily accessible for questions.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Royal Canine as a much better low protein diet. I had Smoke on it when he had his elevated liver scare


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The k/d only has 12-16% protein. But from what I've read in the few links I've been given it's more the quality of the protein that matters. I would need to cut out the bones, as that's high in phosphorus; but can supplement calcium with egg shells. Organs would be a no-no... but since they're such a small fraction anyway I don't know that it would really do much harm. We would have to stick with high-fat ground beef it appears. I'll have to do a lot more digging tomorrow; but thanks for all the suggestions and links.


----------

